# Some of my meeces. :)



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's a few of my mice. Just figured I'd post them since I just took these photos for a standard's page for the ECMA. 


A Chocolate Roan, bred by my friend Stina. 










A Satin Merle, from a pet store in MD called the Animal Exchange










A Black Splashed Fuzzy Hairless doe, bred by me. She has the beginnings of a baby belly in this photo. 










And a Tri-coloured Fuzzy doe, bred by 360 Mousery. <3










Enjoy. :3


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

wow adorable. never seen mice like those. im amazing at the colors


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Those are some impressive ears! And I love their colors. They're so cute!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Zhaneel said:


> Those are some impressive ears! And I love their colors. They're so cute!


+1

Those ears are huge! ;D


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Ears are my specialty.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I love love love the chocolate roan and hairless!!! And those ears are adorable! I've only ever owned pet store mice and that was many years ago now... these have so much nicer conformation and shape. I hope you don't mind if I ask a few questions out of curiosity. (I have a smaller cage and I'm tempted to get a smaller sized rodent just to be my pets) 

Do you find your mice crave human attention. Like do they come running when you open the door and want to be held? 

What is their average lifespan? Or of your lines at least? 

Are they prone to the same sort of health ailments as rats.. ie. tumors/respiratory issues etc.

Can they be fed the same diet as rats, or should it vary a bit? (obviously I'd never house them together, but its easier if they can eat the same lol) I feed Harlan 2012/2014, a homemade grain mix (no sugar, no poor quality grains and no puffed cereal) and of course veggies and fruit.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

They make Harlan 2012??!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Do you find your mice crave human attention. Like do they come running when you open the door and want to be held?
> 
> What is their average lifespan? Or of your lines at least?
> 
> ...


Mice do crave human attention. Especially my big fat lazy breeder boys. They like to plop down in your hand, and get cheek rubs!

Their average life, I find, is two years. Most people will tell you 1 year, and that may be true, but with the care I give mine I have never had one die of old age at 1 year old. 

Health problems in mice usually come with diet. Corn and soy are the main culprits because they contain high amounts of pesticides because something like 90% of the corn and soy in the US is GMO.
Pet store mice tend to be more susceptible to respiratory illness, and cancer, and SMDs (sudden mouse death syndrome! I completely just made that up, lol). If you get mice from a well known exhibition or show breeder you should have no problems with health.

My mice eat a homemade mix. It's about 50% oats and barley, then about even parts millet/seed mix, holistic (important! No corn or soy) dog food, and brown rice. They get puffed rice or cheerios, fruit, veggies, chicken, eggs, or whatever are a treat. 

I feed the same thing to my rats, ASFs, Spiny mice, and mice, and all seem happy.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe so, I asked Flower Town about it and they said they could special order it in for me for my next order. Although when I checked the Harlan website a few months they didn't mention a 2012 formula... I wrote 2012/2014 as I'm using 2014 now.. but I hope to switch full time to 2012 if Flower Town can make that feasible for me. 

Rhasputin, thanks for taking the time to answer all my questions. The only mice breeder I have available to me right now is a feeder breeder or via the pet store.. so I'll wait until I can find a good breeder. My pet store boys had that 'sudden death syndrome' you mentioned... I found them dead for no apparent reason at 6 months of age :-\


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> I found them dead for no apparent reason at 6 months of age :-\


I had rescued 4 mice from a friend of mine, and I woke up to 2 of them dead... They were about 3 months old. From the pet store, of course.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Same here, Woke up to 4 of my 5 mice dead for no reason.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I was told that my mice need a higher protein level than a rat so I need to find a more appropriate food for them than the rat's staple of 2014.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I read on Mouse forum also that Oxbow, although good for rats is NOT good for meece. Can even kill them if it is the staple :/

Maybe harlan 2018? Or is even higher better like Mazuri 23% or Harlan 8016


----------



## Kritter (Nov 5, 2010)

The second mouse reminds me of Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dogs.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Their ears are SO cute. 
baha.
They all have such cool and interesting colors/designs!


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

i love mice i would like some but how bad do they smell am abit worried because with my 6 rats its abit smelly already


----------

